# Creek Bottom July 4th



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

We are going to Creek Bottom on the 4th to race.. Anyone else here going ?? Would be nice to meet some new people to ride and party with.. As soon as you come in the front gate take a HARD left and we will be all the way in the back corner right next to the Southern Ridge guys. Look for an Adrenaline camper and a blue Tundra, and come have a cold beverage with us.... Hope some of you can make it, should be a BLAST !!:rockn:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

So far we have three from our group going, nobody from here going ?? Or is everyone going to Red Creek instead ??


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Im planning on going in Oct.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

brute is down or I would be there I have been on the boat for the past 2 months


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well we had a GREAT time.. No one broke and everyone was still running when we left.. Very good turnout, and LOTS of good groceries, can't wait to go back in October for East Coast Mud Nats !!!!!


----------

